# Hip 2 Pip



## N2TORTS (Apr 15, 2014)

Thing's be piping at the Cove'.......





















JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2014)

Amazing, as always.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 16, 2014)

*~JD, Wish we were neighbors! LOL*

*The Cove & ALDABRAMANIA side by side, imagine that!*

*

*


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Apr 16, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *~JD, Wish we were neighbors! LOL*
> 
> *The Cove & ALDABRAMANIA side by side, imagine that!*
> 
> ...



The new vacation-destination for TFO members! You guys should make a B&B while you're at it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 16, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> The new vacation-destination for TFO members! You guys should make a B&B while you're at it.



** Imagine that! How cool would that be!*


----------



## kathyth (Apr 16, 2014)

I've been to the Cove B&B!
It's very cool!
I highly recommend it!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 16, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *~JD, Wish we were neighbors! LOL*
> 
> *The Cove & ALDABRAMANIA side by side, imagine that!*
> 
> ...


 Ahhh Mr. Greg ....that would be too cool! ......
" what a combo" ......


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 16, 2014)

kathyth said:


> I've been to the Cove B&B!
> It's very cool!
> I highly recommend it!


 and You and Jimbo are welcome anytime my friend ! ....


----------



## kathyth (Apr 16, 2014)

Sounds good to us, my friend!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 16, 2014)

My wife and I will stop by your cove on our next trip to LA for sure. This is really cool......


----------



## wellington (Apr 16, 2014)

I tried talking Greg into building me a loft when he built his new tort barn, he cheaped out and didn't make it tall enough for humans See all the extra money you missed out on


----------



## Star-of-India (Apr 18, 2014)

So cool!


----------

